#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 黑魯加(ver.獸人)一枚vV

## 舒跑貓

原本標題是想打「黑魯加FM(Furry Mode)一枚vV」的…
不過好長所以作罷（被打）

仔細想想…YM、KM其實也都可以（喂）
糟糕數碼寶貝玩太多了

我基本上是很少畫CG的啦…
主要原因是草稿太亂所以要CG就要重描線（死）
不過這張出乎意料(?)的線稿很乾淨…
所以亮度對比後就拿來上色啦～
說實在也沒乾淨到哪裡去（死）



啊？你問楓葉為什麼這麼多嗎？
因為可以遮住沒有畫的下面啊（被打）

----------


## 小穆

好久沒看到有人畫黑魯加了ˊWˋ
風衣的裝束也不錯阿....
(這讓我想到某隻鍊鼬XDDD)

說到這種楓葉用法.....
跟我看過的某AT場遮掩技術一模一樣!!(去死

----------


## 蝕狼

好帥壓>W<

身旁的楓葉真的很棒~

可以帶回家飼養嘛?(被埋

----------


## Shiou

哇哇！！

好萌ˇ

這是練習要畫給我的黑魯加嗎？XD


只是楓葉怎麼遮住了大半面積 =A=+

----------


## 舒跑貓

> 好久沒看到有人畫黑魯加了ˊWˋ
> 風衣的裝束也不錯阿....
> (這讓我想到某隻鍊鼬XDDD)
> 
> 說到這種楓葉用法.....
> 跟我看過的某AT場遮掩技術一模一樣!!(去死


騙人(°Д°)Сm
我上次明明給你看過OXXO的黑魯加(被滅)

楓葉用法…英雄所見略同啊(慢著)




> 好帥壓>W<
> 身旁的楓葉真的很棒~
> 可以帶回家飼養嘛?(被埋


歡迎光臨～♪
楓葉只是為了遮住殘缺(?)弄上去的(喂)




> 哇哇！！
> 好萌ˇ
> 這是練習要畫給我的黑魯加嗎？XD
> 只是楓葉怎麼遮住了大半面積 =A=+


正是（°w°)ノ
楓葉啊…怎麼大家都注意楓葉呢(喂喂)
要也要注意楓葉遮住的地方啊～基本上這張我還沒想好褲子要穿啥(爆)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

話說葉子、水花或是陰影之類的好用啊！
輕鬆的將裏圖變成表圖！(何？)

這就是所謂的一圖兩吃！(誤)

話說這隻黑魯加可真是萌啊ˊˇˋ
想必提升親密度的方法一定不只是走路！！(被打爛)

----------

